# Bristol looking for begginer lessons



## Lottie90 (8 January 2016)

hey,
I'm looking at getting back into riding after 12 years out the saddle. 
I'm 26 now and definitely think I will be very rusty. 
I was a very keen rider from 5years old, compeating in small local  competitions. I love a good hack and my ultimate goal is to get onto the hunt. 
I moved from Cheltenham to Bristol a few years ago and am really struggling to find a riding school in or around Bristol. 
Does anyone have any recommendations? 
I want some private lessons to improve on skill but also the option to go on a hack. 
I used to be at summerhouse (in glos) and Ullenwood (Cheltenham) for quite a few years. 
A school with a similar set up to Ullenwood would be great! 
Thank you for any help!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (8 January 2016)

There's Urchinwood just off the A370 (Weston Super Mare road) at Congresbury.  Unfortunately there aren't many riding schools left around the Bristol area.


----------



## Lottie90 (8 January 2016)

Hey, thank you for the reccomendation! I just looked it up and it looks like a lovely school, however I forgot to mention in my original post that I don't have a car at the moment so it would need to be somewhere relatively accessible via bus/walk/bike. It's such a shame there are not many options around Bristol. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## miss_c (9 January 2016)

Whereabouts in Bristol are you living?  It's a big city and going from one side to the other can be hellish!


----------



## Lottie90 (9 January 2016)

Hey, I'm in Bendminster. Agreed getting around the city can be a nightmare!


----------



## Sprout (9 January 2016)

Really interested to see the replies, as my daughter is also wanting to get back into riding, and looking for a good stables around Yate/Bath/Bristol. She does have a car ..... Lottie if you both like the same yard, maybe she could give you a lift ..... ?


----------



## Lottie90 (9 January 2016)

Hey Sprout, that would be great to have a riding buddy so if your daughter is interested in seeking out somewhere with me then great. I have had a good look into Urchinwood and it looks fantastic. They are running a BHS course this year which I'm really interested in doing as well. Please feel free to get your daughter in contact. Hopefully I will have a car in the coming months so we could lift share when that happens.


----------



## miss_c (9 January 2016)

Trying to think where would be near to Bedminster... possibly Clack Mill in Keynsham if they're still open?

Otherwise there's Wapley in Wapley near Yate, Cottage Kennels in Hambrook, and there's a few out Thorbury way.  There's one however that I would DEFINITELY not recommend, happy to tell you via PM if required.


----------



## Lottie90 (9 January 2016)

Thank you so much for all the recommendations Miss C. I really appreciate your help. That would be great if you could PM me ones to avoid. Thanks again for your help


----------



## WandaMare (9 January 2016)

Urchinwood is about 10 mins walk from the A370 where there is a regular bus service from bristol to weston, might be a possibility. I use it for commuting and its a pretty reliable service.


----------



## its_noodles (9 January 2016)

Why don't you go back to Summerhouse? I know people who live in Bristol and beyond who ride there...


----------



## Lottie90 (9 January 2016)

WandaMare said:



			Urchinwood is about 10 mins walk from the A370 where there is a regular bus service from bristol to weston, might be a possibility. I use it for commuting and its a pretty reliable service.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, thank you for the bus info that's really handy to know. Can I ask which bus service it is? And where it goes from in Bristol? 
Thanks again


----------



## Lottie90 (9 January 2016)

I would in a heartbeat but without a car it's a bit of a mission from Bristol of an evening after work.


----------



## Dexydoodle (12 January 2016)

Clevedon Riding Centre isn't too bad to get to if you have a car, nice indoor arena too.  There are buses to Clevedon and then its a walk/ cycle up the lane - lots of horses up that way (I used to livery close by and ride along that lane all the time) so people wouldn't be surprised to come across someone walking/ cycling - no streetlighting on the lane though so you would need hi vis/ lights if dusky/ dark


----------



## Dexydoodle (12 January 2016)

Lottie90 said:



			Hey, thank you for the bus info that's really handy to know. Can I ask which bus service it is? And where it goes from in Bristol? 
Thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Not my post and not sure of the bus number (have a look on first bus website) but know a Weston bus goes from the bus station (in the centre of Bristol near Debenhams/ Primark)


----------



## Annagain (18 January 2016)

I was about to start a thread on this too. My former sharer has moved to Bristol and has befriended a chap at her gym who has lots of money and a dream to ride a black horse with flowing mane. He's never sat on a horse before but he was just going to buy one. She has talked him into getting some lessons first (and into not buying a horse based on its colour) but as she's new to the area she doesn't know where to send him. 

He's still set on buying one too, so she was thinking of somewhere where he could learn for a bit and maybe then buy one to keep at the riding school on full livery so he'll have plenty of support. It's the best way she can think of him not turning the whole thing into a total disaster! 

I suggested Urchinwood as it's the only one I know of in the area, having competed there. I think they also do livery as well as lessons if I remember correctly? If there are others I'd be grateful for any info and Ester if you could PM me the one to avoid I'd be grateful.


----------



## miss_c (18 January 2016)

annagain Wapley Stables does full livery alongside lessons, as does Tumpy Green I believe.  Assume you meant me not ester, will PM you.


----------



## Lofty999 (7 March 2016)

miss_c said:



			Trying to think where would be near to Bedminster... possibly Clack Mill in Keynsham if they're still open?

Otherwise there's Wapley in Wapley near Yate, Cottage Kennels in Hambrook, and there's a few out Thorbury way.  There's one however that I would DEFINITELY not recommend, happy to tell you via PM if required.
		
Click to expand...

Also looking if you could pm where not to go TIA


----------



## macandpolly (25 March 2016)

Not sure if u have found one yet but evergreen equestrian centre in tickenham nr clevedon is very good and right on a bus route &#9786;


----------

